# What THINSET to use for wet, pool area?



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am bidding on a job. 2,500 sqft of tile to be installed. This will be the floor tile inside a wet pool area at a hotel. What type of thinset to use? Mapei product if possible. plenty access in my area. Thanks Eddie


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A few choices. The glaring differences will be in the cure times before submersion can occur:

Granirapid system: 72 hours until submersion $$$
Kerabond/Keralastic system: 21 days until submersion $$
Ultraflex 3: 14 days $

Before I'd make a specific recommendation, what type of tile will be installed and will the pool be decorative/aesthetic or used for leisure activities?


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

not doing the inside of the pool just the surrounding area of the pool and walls


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

kallo07 said:


> This will be the floor tile inside a wet pool area





kallo07 said:


> not doing the inside of the pool just the surrounding area of the pool and walls


So not submerged? What kind of tile?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2981088333137.152825.1439791419&type=1&ref=nf

This is a question to ask a true professional that dedicates himself to pools..


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

angus242 said:


> So not submerged? What kind of tile?


Wont know until tomorrow, going to the job site, will find out then.


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2981088333137.152825.1439791419&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> This is a question to ask a true professional that dedicates himself to pools..


That right there is real nice! Edwardo


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jimmy Reed is the king of pools in southern california.. 

http://www.rocksolidtile.com/


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

He just called Orlando, Edwardo... :blink::blink:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh.. Lol.. Didn't notice that..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> He just called Orlando, Edwardo... :blink::blink:







That just happened :laughing:


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> He just called Orlando, Edwardo... :blink::blink:


No I didn't. I said Nice work then my friend I put one of these---->! And then I put my name, which is Edwardo :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

kallo07 said:


> No I didn't. I said Nice work then my friend I put one of these---->! And then I put my name, which is Edwardo :thumbsup:


:laughing: I thought you were trying to change his name from Pepe' to Edwardo:lol:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im Pepe the tiyel guy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Pepito!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hehe.. Si . !


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's pepito putting down some carpeta


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am thinking either untra flex 3 or keraset with the straight additive? what do you guys think? Lets get back on track you love birds, seems like there is some serious man crushing in here...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Does the tile see sunlight?

What about expansion?

IS there expansion joints?

I would up sell the Grani and talk about the expansion cabapilities of a S2 thin set.

A non modified thinset bed might win the pricing war but might also loose the longivity battle do to thermal expansion issues.

Check for control joints and expansion joints in the prep work.

Grani is expensive almost $100.00 per bag (here in Vancouver) when you include the liquid so it is a huge up sell for most projects.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

kallo07 said:


> I am thinking either untra flex 3 or keraset with the straight additive? what do you guys think? Lets get back on track you love birds, seems like there is some serious man crushing in here...


Keraset is junk. Kerabond + Keralastic is what was suggested. 

Still waiting to hear what kind of tile.

Careful about the man crush thing....I live in the same town as you.


----------

